# 1/18-1/19 Denver Storm



## MileHigh (Nov 6, 2007)

Here is a bunch of pics of a little 2 incher that fell in denver outta nowhere!!


----------



## MileHigh (Nov 6, 2007)

Here is some more!!


----------



## Kevin97Tahoe (Jan 4, 2008)

Looks like alot more then 2 inches. I wish we would get some 2inchers like that. lol


----------



## RhinoL&L (Jan 2, 2007)

those are some pretty nice piles! looks like that was a fun one, small not too bad.


----------



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

Looks to be a fluffy snow.

Nice photos


----------



## LoneCowboy (Jan 2, 2007)

You suck
we got a dusting. I did the sidewalks on my commercials with a broom. 
Not one plowable event this month and i'm less than 30 miles north of Denver
bah!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MileHigh (Nov 6, 2007)

LoneCowboy;492717 said:


> You suck
> we got a dusting. I did the sidewalks on my commercials with a broom.
> Not one plowable event this month and i'm less than 30 miles north of Denver
> bah!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


It was my first time out in 2008. I'm thinking a nice one will cover us all in monday!!!
Keep your fingers crossed!


----------



## LoneCowboy (Jan 2, 2007)

bladescape2;492766 said:


> It was my first time out in 2008. I'm thinking a nice one will cover us all in monday!!!
> Keep your fingers crossed!


I'm hoping, it's been an ugly month so far.
payuppayuppayup


----------



## MileHigh (Nov 6, 2007)

LoneCowboy;492768 said:


> I'm hoping, it's been an ugly month so far.
> payuppayuppayup


Yeah...December I went out like 7 or 8 times, January just this once so far. feb and march better snow da#nit


----------



## mulcahy mowing (Jan 16, 2006)

Nice pictures its really nice to see another F150 out there making thepayup


----------



## BREAULT69 (Jan 15, 2008)

I lived in Ft. Collins for 7 years. I couldn't convince the locals that our winters back here in Kansas were worse. I think it probably snows a little more out there but it is colder with more wind here. I've been out 6 times to plow and 9 to de-ice. We are supposed to get an inch of snow mixed with sleet tomorrow so I'll probably get some de-icer time again. All in all it's been a pretty good season here so far. If I could consistantly go out this much all winter every year it might be time to start pickin' out that new Hummer. I'm not counting on it just yet. Good luck with the rest of the season out there.


----------

